# Team Losi JRXS-Pro mod for LiPo's



## BigShow4u (Jul 23, 2009)

*Note. This mod is for using ProTek 3800mAh 30C LiPo's only. these are the smallest lipo's currently that i have found. *http://www.amainhobbies.com

First you want to modify the middle and rear bulkheads to allow the LiPo to fit. either use a Dremel of a bench grinder to remove most of the material. Then use the dremel to "fine tune" the fit of the LiPo.
















Next you will need to cut the arms of the rear bulkheads that connect it to the rear top plate. You will also need to cut the top plate like shown in pic. this will allow the LiPo wires through. It will also let the chassis flex more but to your advantage if racing VTA like i am.

(Red Circle: You may need to sand this to allow the bottom of the LiPo to set lower and more flush with the underside of the chassis.)

(Yellow circle: if you run the diff low, you may want to bevel this area under the diff to keep the belt from rubbing on the chassis.)

(Blue Circle: There are 4 brackets to keep the LiPo centered in the chassis to prevent it from slamming into the rear diff gear and center belt pulleys.)
















When the rear bulkhead and center bulkhead are moded, you will now need to fit the LiPo for the proper fit. Take a little bit of material off at a time and check the Fit. i had to remove material in the red circle to allow the LiPo to slide into the chassis.









to keep the battery in you may have to cut the battery tray WAY down like this. Yea it looks like there is not much there but the LiPo will stay in the car.









Now here are the brackets i put in the car to keep the LiPo in the center of the car. it is CRITICAL that you do something like this or the LiPo WILL break the rear diff gear. the LiPo just kinda "Floats" in the middle of the chassis and something is needed to keep it centered. Brackets are circled in blue. Now for the front brackets, i used a .010 feller gauge in between the front two pulleys and the LiPo then tighten down the brackets to keep the LiPo centered. It is a really close fit between the pulleys but there is enough room.
















This mod does work and i do race my JRX-S Pro in VTA. So far i have had a solid car that runs stronger than ever. 
If there are any questions about this mod, just ask. i will update this if i find out more info while racing.


----------

